# Lost application icons on imac



## sirbilco (Jan 7, 2011)

I recently had to reinstall Quicktime and sky player desktop on my imac.
Programs were installed but did not show in applications folder and therefore could not be accessed.
By an intuitive trail, which I cannot remember in detail, I managed to find the icons and drag them on to desktop and then into applications folder.
But just wondered what happened and has anyone had a similar problem or can offer any explanation.
Thanks guys for any insights.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I've not heard of this before. Is the folder you are using as Applications folder the one the OS installer made at is on the root of your hard drive, or is it a different folder? Is this a managed system, or a portable or network user account?


----------



## sirbilco (Jan 7, 2011)

It is the original folder and no problem with any other applications - and none originally with either Quicktime or Sky Player.

It is a personal PC and I am the only user.

Everything working fine now but just intrigued as to what went wrong - did try to access the Apple Express Lane Support Facility but problems in contacting due to time difference.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know either, as the location for the icon is set by the installer, unless there was miss communication between the OS and installer.


----------



## sirbilco (Jan 7, 2011)

Quite used to having these problems on windows but surprised it happened on a mac - maybe just one of those freaky things computers do from time to time LOL!!!
Thanks anyway for your reply.


----------

